# My 4x8 workbench



## TimT (Oct 19, 2012)

This is my first thread on here and I just have to say, that this is a GREAT community and source of information. I've lurked for quite a while, but wanted to share my build after getting motivated by browsing so many other projects on here.

I outgrew the bench I was using before for my cornhole board assembly, so decided to build a full 4x8 bench/assembly table with a maple melamine top. 

This is my old setup, that worked well for a time, but just didn't provide me with enough surface area or tool storage.









Framing coming together on the new bench









Used pocket holes for everything (thanks Kreg) 









First layer is 3/4" MDF

















The melamine top is mounted to a 3/4" particle board layer to eliminate "bounce" and the legs have been reinforced by doubling the 2x4s

















Built the table at the same height as my table saw / first set of boards on the table









Finished product / lots of space for tool & misc storage









Peg board mounted on the side to keep everything handy









Diagram of bench layout
















A(6) 2 x 4 x 27.75
B(6) 2 x 4 x 34.5
C(4) 2 x 4 x 96
D(3) 2 x 4 x 42
E(3) 2 x 6 x 42 (could probably use 2 x 4's also)
F(1) 49 x 97 sheet of 3/4" particle board
G(1) 49 x 97 sheet of 3/4" melamine board
H(6) 2 x 4 x 45 (spaced at 12" on center


----------



## aaroncr (Dec 30, 2011)

great looking work so far. i love watching these bench builds, keep the pics coming.


----------



## TimT (Oct 19, 2012)

Oh, it's finished. I'll grab a newer shot of the space with the space "cleaned". Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Nice job Tim and welcome to WWT. 
It always feels good to have a more organized shop. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## aaroncr (Dec 30, 2011)

ahhhh gotcha. I think the last pic made me think it was still in process somehow. got it, nice work and welcome. Lotta talented guys in here.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

nice bench. I bet you'll get years of service out of that one!


----------

